# gainesville forest



## spindleshanks (Dec 16, 2009)

hey yall I am about to go back down to gainesville tomarrow and I have not been there for a while so does anyone know if there any wooded/forested areas around there that arn't to heavily policed?:drinking:


----------



## crow (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 16, 2009)

I would recommend Ocala if you don't mid going a bit further south, but until Jan 10 camping is restricted to designated areas only(costs $ and limited stays), and from then until the end of march(at least) the place is crawling with hippies for the rainbow gathering... Which isn't necessarily a bad thing... good food, clean water and good smoke...


----------



## drun_ken (Dec 21, 2009)

i got an empty lot next door my place(tech. its my back yard...but my fench line is wierd)....the old ewok village is fenced off cuz of new collage shit apparments....


----------

